# Western Green Mamba (Dendroaspis viridis) Feeding Video



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been busy with the camera recently  Here's a video of my Adult Male Western Green Mamba eating a rat. This one was a bit harder to record than the Vipers in the other video due to the speed this Snake can move at when it wants to shift. Luckily he was perfectly behaved and it came out okay I think.

YouTube - Western Green Mamba (Dendroaspis viridis) Feeding

Laurie


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Great video love the scales on green mambas


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

neat one Laurie!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Good video...... Great snake.... I love the black felt pen on the scale edges....


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

beautiful snake


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

that mamba is stunning, well done!


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Stunning Mamba mate!!!!!


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

wow. amazing


----------

